# Pure curiosity - Aspidelaps lubricus



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

Though I'm not in a position where I can plan for a DWA animal in the immediate future, it's something I'm eager to get into when I can - and if research is important, surely why not start now?

That said, the point of the thread -

Do Cape coral cobras, _Aspidelaps lubricus_, appear with any reliability in the reptile trade? If so, what price do they fetch?

And are there any notes on keeping them, as opposed to other DWAs? I can imagine 'don't get cocky just because they're small' is one...


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Yemeyana said:


> Though I'm not in a position where I can plan for a DWA animal in the immediate future, it's something I'm eager to get into when I can - and if research is important, surely why not start now?
> 
> That said, the point of the thread -
> 
> ...


Depending on the subspecies. You see em for a couple of hundred euros, sometimes less. Shield noses are cheaper, although a bit drab by comparison, i just love em though. pretty easy to work with tbh. Although with any small Elapid, be careful pinning it when it's really small. Adult size is no worries at all.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

I have an adult pair that bred earlier this year and yielded 6 young. There are a few in the UK and cost about £160 a pair


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

southwest vipers said:


> I have an adult pair that bred earlier this year and yielded 6 young. There are a few in the UK and cost about £160 a pair


I have read Some time ago that they breed quit nicely/easily in captivity is this true or just another Internet lie ??


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I have read Some time ago that they breed quit nicely/easily in captivity is this true or just another Internet lie ??


I think it depends on whether the pair are compatible. Often the female will try to eat the male, especially if the male is somewhat smaller. They are a cannibalistic species. They need a cooling period through the winter and mate in spring. Fairly straightforward really.


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! I definitely look forward to being in a situation where I can get these. The thing that intimidates me most about DWAs is the size of some of them, so this species looks like a good starter for when I make the jump!

I've seen the shieldnoses, and as a hognose lover I gotta agree, that's probably my second DWA right there :gasp:

Regarding care while pinning - you mean because the snake is delicate?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Yemeyana said:


> Thanks guys! I definitely look forward to being in a situation where I can get these. The thing that intimidates me most about DWAs is the size of some of them, so this species looks like a good starter for when I make the jump!
> 
> I've seen the shieldnoses, and as a hognose lover I gotta agree, that's probably my second DWA right there :gasp:
> 
> Regarding care while pinning - you mean because the snake is delicate?


The adults are less than 60cm long, so are probably easier to manage than most other cobras although their temperaments can vary quite dramatically. Pinning this species is a nightmare. It's something you won't be able to do as a beginner. You only really need to restrain them to assist feeding.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

southwest vipers said:


> I think it depends on whether the pair are compatible. Often the female will try to eat the male, especially if the male is somewhat smaller. They are a cannibalistic species. They need a cooling period through the winter and mate in spring. Fairly straightforward really.


Thanks for that information I always trust people with experience rather then the Internet !


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yemeyana said:


> Though I'm not in a position where I can plan for a DWA animal in the immediate future, it's something I'm eager to get into when I can - and if research is important, surely why not start now?
> 
> That said, the point of the thread -
> 
> ...


I'm in the same position as this I'm not in a position to get a dwa animal but I would seriously love to get an eyelash viper and or temple viper are they difficult to keep or particularly aggressive obviously being dwa puts them in the aggressive category bt yeah cheers


----------

